# Work Shop Talk - Cleaning Sanding Belts & Sanding Discs Easily



## JimDobson (Mar 24, 2021)

Cleaning Sanding Belts & Sanding Discs, Belt Sanders etc etc Easily refresh all your belts literally in seconds and also even refresh diamond stones like Ezy-Laps -


----------

